# Best Biological Medium to Add in HOB Filter



## ericpop27 (May 13, 2008)

I want to get some bio-media to add into my HOB filter. There are so many kinds to choose from and I was hoping for some suggestions or at least some pros and cons. So far this is what I have come across:

-Ceramic
-Glass
-Plastic
-Cartridges
-Balls
-Cylinders

In your experience, what medium does beneficial bacteria grow best on?


----------



## dogdoc (Feb 3, 2006)

I've heard several times that the best thing as far as surface area is actually plain plastic pot scrubbers from the dollar store. I haven't tried it yet, but I keep hearing it.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

aye, all you want is surface area for diffusion. If the holes are too fine they become filled in and cease to act as surface area. If your holes are too large then space is wasted. 

I vote for the plastic pot scrubber. I used to use them when I would make oil mist condensors to catch crank case ventilation fumes. I stopped doing that whe nI realized that it wasn't helping because the turbochargers leaked oil past the seals by design. 

The stainless metal versions also make good media for reflux distillation!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You have plenty of plants, don't you? They'll take care of that end of things. What's important for our purposes is mechanical filtration.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have had Seachem Matrix biomedia in my hob filters in the past and it seemed to do a fine job.


----------

